# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Estrela

## Pedro Miguel Gomes

Olá.
Estive No sul de Espanha o meio do mês passado, em La Manga e na praia de Portman apanhei esta estrela.
A agua no local era bem quente mas não sei precisar e a agua bem salgada mas mesmo assim arrisquei traze-la.
Está no aquário desde o dia 15 e até agora não me deu problemas no aquario andando por ele todo.
Mas não faço a minima ideia da espécie, do que come e se é viavel mante-la no aquario pelo que espero as vossas opinioes.
Um abraço,

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Boas a especie , e uma echinaster sepositus muito comum na nossa costa e mediterranio havendo tambem em toda extençao do atlantico e uma predadora de moluscos e da-se perfeitam,ente em reff desde que bem climatizada , tenho uma que veio com 5 a 8 cms e ja vai com 20 e tais e de perfeita saude
aqui vai uma foto

----------


## Pedro Miguel Gomes

Olá.
Nuno, desde já obrigado pela tua informação.
O que lhe das de comer? 
Um abraço,

----------


## NunoAlexandre

bocados de camarão e mexilhão fresco ,e resto ela alimenta-se de tudo ela esteve no meu refugio meses e só lhe da-va uma vez por semana comida

----------


## Pedro Miguel Gomes

Ok.
Vou lhe dar disso então.
Muito obrigado
Um abraço,

----------

